# 2018-19 Tax Return & Uber annual summary



## Uber-GEO (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm keen to get my tax return in for 2018-19 but Uber still hasn't released the 2018-19 tax summaries so I've got a couple of questions:

1) Is the data in the annual summaries what get's passed to the ATO as part of their data matching program? Or would they process it monthly, quarterly etc?

2) I use My Uber Income (excel based app) to track income and expenses related to uber and use the monthly pay statements as the data source for the uber side of things. Is there anything that will appear on the annual summaries that hasn't been on the monthly statements?

Basically, I'm holding off on lodging my tax return in case the annual summary does not match what I have already recorded. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

It looks as though the information passed on to the Australian Taxation Office is based on financial years: see https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Gen/Ride-sourcing-2016-19-data-matching-protocol/.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> It looks as though the information passed on to the Australian Taxation Office is based on financial years: see https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Gen/Ride-sourcing-2016-19-data-matching-protocol/.


I'd imagine the ATO might get a feed for each payment, with the latest one touch payment systems? I've seen Uber report online hours to the ATO, for help with Immigration tracking down students exceeding their 20 hours a week.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

WestSydGuy said:


> I'd imagine the ATO might get a feed for each payment, with the latest one touch payment systems? I've seen Uber report online hours to the ATO, for help with Immigration tracking down students exceeding their 20 hours a week.


As far as I'm aware, the one-touch payment system at least at this stage doesn't extend beyond employees.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Uber-GEO said:


> Uber still hasn't released the 2018-19 tax summaries


You won't get, UBER send it to ATO. You need an account with MyGov too see it.


Uber-GEO said:


> Basically, I'm holding off on lodging my tax return in case the annual summary does not match what I have already recorded.


Mate just use a tax agent, save you the headache. Plus you can claim it on next year tax return.


----------



## Uber-GEO (Jul 29, 2018)

I appreciate the input guys.

Just to clarify, I know Uber don't provide PAYG group certificates as drivers are not actually employees but in the past they have provided an annual tax summary (https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/summaries). I have emailed support and was told that they are delayed for 2018-19 with no explanation why. I'll check MyGov again, but last time I did there was nothing from Uber.

I also do use a tax agent for my returns. I just use My Uber Income for bookkeeping throughout the year.

Cheers


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Uber-GEO said:


> I appreciate the input guys.
> 
> Just to clarify, I know Uber don't provide PAYG group certificates as drivers are not actually employees but in the past they have provided an annual tax summary (https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/summaries). I have emailed support and was told that they are delayed for 2018-19 with no explanation why. I'll check MyGov again, but last time I did there was nothing from Uber.
> 
> ...


The annual summary won't be accurate anyway, the weekly summaries are going to be the most accurate.

Uber are a technology company, not an accounting company :biggrin:


----------

